# Junkers88a1 can't log in.



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2011)

Guttorm says that when he tries to log in he signs in puts his password in and hits the button and it goes black.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 17, 2011)

Not sure what might be causing that. We shall look into it.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2011)

Aaron, please tell him to update his net browser and reset the browser cache.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2011)

Will do Wurger. I also asked him to run a check for viruses and spyware to. Just trying to think ahead here.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 17, 2011)

It'll be great to have him back.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2011)

I see. If Guttorm doesn't have any problem with accessing othe sites it isn't a virus or spyware etc... However your suggestion is OK. His last activity here was on 02-27-2011. I don't remeber if it had been before the malware attack here or later. But if it had been before, his net browser might "remember" The Microsoft warning and blocking the site. I suggest removing of all cookies and the site name from a list of blocked boards in the net browser.Then restart his computer again.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2011)

Will leave the message on FB for him Wurger, thank you sir. Hopefully we can get him back up and running Andy.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2011)

OK.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2011)

Might be an idea to reset his password here as well as doing all the other things. If those don't work, if they do just carry on.

Seems like a browser issue though more than a password issue. Has he tried refreshing the page after logging in?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm not sure Hugh. I will check though.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 27, 2011)

He says that the site is telling him his user name is invalid. I checked in the members list to see how it was listed and sent him a copy just to make sure he was putting it in correctly. I know I've screwed up before forgetting capitals. I haven't heard back from him today. I got this message yesterday.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2011)

Dang, that really stinks.


----------

